# .jar debuggen?



## dadom110 (7. August 2006)

Guten Tag...

ich habe eine Problem mit jar-Dateien. Projekte die in Eclipse korrekt laufen, funktioniern als Jar nicht mehr. Ich würde nun gerne die JAR Datei "debuggen", geht so was? Ich habe bereits versucht unter den Systemeinstellungen zumindest die Java Console zu aktivieren, aber aus einem mir unerkärlichen Grund, starte diese nicht.

Danke für die Hilfe
Dom


----------



## RealHAZZARD (8. August 2006)

Servus.
Na vielleicht kommt er ja nicht damit zurecht, dass das in nem Archiv liegt? Ich würde es entpacken, und es dann nochmal probieren. ;-)


----------



## kroesi (8. August 2006)

Hi !

Ja, sowas geht ! Wie ich sehe nutzt du Eclipse ...
Eine Lösung ist, die VM, mit der du das Jar startest, mit remote-debugging Parametern zu starten. Das geht so :


```
java -Xdebug -Xrunjdwp:transport=dt_socket,server=y,address=8888,suspend=n -jar  deinjar.jar
```

8000 ist hier der Port, über den du dann auf die VM zugreifen kannst.

Nun gehst du in Eclipse auf   "run ->debug..." und richtest eine neu "Remote Java Application" ein. Ist ganz easy, dort musst du nur dein Projekt (wie sonst auch) angeben und den Port deiner VM (hier:8000).

Nun kannst du dein Jar-File ganz normal debuggen !

Gruss,
Krösi


----------

